# wanting help to beat skaven 2000pts



## lwis the grudgebearer

I have pretty much everything in the dwarf army book just want help destroying some vermin.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Can you give us a rough army list that you get beaten by, the units you cant deal with and your play style (or are you willing to play whoever people suggest?)... a bit of info should help us to help you. As it stands I would say to just stand back and shoot with burning cannons, organ guns and thunderers- cannons will take out the big things (hellpits, screaming bell/furnace), organ gun takes out anything you need and thunderers can get rid of those add-on units (plague mortars, ratling guns etc). Meanwhile small combat units can kill most of the rate units that reach you (if they cant beat a unit it should be killed with organ guns)...


----------



## Torpored

Flaming bolt throwers are best for abominations. Organ guns kill troops. The rune that let's you have no flanks helps counter their numbers. Rune that doubles weight also helps with that. 

I thinks slayers are a waste against skaven but some better armored troops with stubborn will hold skaven up forever. Miners can be strong if used with an anvil to pick off annoying jezzails.

Wouldn't bother with the flyer since skaven tend to run wide and with waves of units. Plus lots of 360 will make it easily picked off.

Hope that helps a little. I play skaven not dwarves so sorry I don't know more about dwarves.


----------

